

FB App for Bannering the new profile... - zachster
http://apps.facebook.com/profile-banner/

======
zachster
Just a little something I whipped up to make it (a lot) easier to coordinate
your five recently tagged images on the new FB profile. I didn't come up with
the idea, but I made it so everyone can do it. Oh wait... was that dumb?

